# New Article, Obvious loser in the equation: drivers



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I hope this helps with the ppl who had t quit because weren't making it ...

Ridesharing companies claim to take no more than 28 percent from each ride, but tacked-on fees mean this number is almost always higher. That cut, plus lower prices for customers, have led to an obvious loser in the equation: drivers. When they first began hiring, ridesharing platforms presented themselves as an attractive alternative for taxi and limo drivers, as well as a viable option for anyone seeking a quick part-time gig. But over time these companies did an about-face and became consumer-first at any cost. "It's been a combination of the expansion of the market, the flooding of the market, [and] inaccurate projections and promises to drivers that are joining this market," says Conigliaro.

In truth, the current reality is the outcome that these companies have likely always planned for. The source of conflict is a classic worker vs. corporation impasse. "Drivers really want as few other drivers on the road as possible," says Campbell. The ridesharing companies, on the other hand, want the exact opposite. "They will hire anybody and everyone as long as you can pass a background check and have a pulse, which is great when you're getting hired," says Campbell. "But as you might imagine, down the road, it becomes a problem."

https://www.theringer.com/tech/2018/10/17/17989196/uber-lyft-minimum-wage-ridesharing-economy


----------



## uberwalt (Jul 27, 2018)

Yet they spend hundreds of millions on self driving cars so they can cut us out completely.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

And they get to pay for, insure and maintain those fleets. GL.


----------

